# vergammelten Manuskripten



## eno2

der Kontext: Die Wahrheit und andere Lügen -Sascha Arango p. 22
"Im Keller fand Henry einen Koffer, gefüllt mit vergammelten Manuskripten, hastig versteckt wie Kindsleichen unter Rattenkot und Wasser, einzelne Worte waren noch zu erkennen. Verlorene Geschichten. Auch das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" wäre verrottet oder …  … hätte Henry es nicht versteckt."


Der übersetzter  hatte "descompuestos" brauchen können/sollen?


Den Sinn " Auch das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" wäre verrottet"  lautet  " El manuscrito de "Frank Ellis *se habría perdido *tambien" Das Wort "verrottet" (podrido)wird nicht gebraucht.


----------



## ayuda?

Muy buenas,

Tocante a: "*vergammelten* Manuskripten":
▶ A mi parecer, *vergammelten* indica que tenía aspecto desordenado/revuelto [in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander]

▶ Auch das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis*" wäre verrottet" = *Se habría *podrido* o *descompuesto *en este caso [verfault].

En caso de que no lo sepas, hay otro foro español-deutsch:Español-Deutsch
También puede ser de gran ayuda.

¡Chao!


----------



## manfy

ayuda? said:


> Tocante a: "*vergammelten* Manuskripten":
> ▶ A mi parecer, *vergammelten* indica que tenía aspecto desordenado/revuelto [in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander]


 
Die Bedeutung von vergammelt ist abhängig vom Kontext.
Ein Haus/eine Wohnung kann vergammeln. = verwahrlost sein, bzw. verwahrlosen
Ein Garten kann vergammeln. = verwahrlost und mit Unkraut überwuchert sein

Unter "vergammeltes Manuskript" verstehe ich das Anfangsstadium von Verrottung, d.h. das Papier ist wahrscheinlich stark vergilbt, die Schrift beinahe unleserlich, die Papierränder bereits zerfressen und halb zersetzt (also halb verrottet). Ich finde, "in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander" ist nicht stark genug, um diesen Zustand auszudrücken.
Der Folgesatz unterstreicht diese Bedeutung mit 'auch': "*Auch* das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" *wäre verrottet* ..."


----------



## ayuda?

etcétera





manfy said:


> Unter "vergammeltes Manuskript" verstehe ich das Anfangsstadium von Verrottung, d.h. das Papier ist *wahrscheinlich stark vergilbt, die Schrift beinahe unleserlich, die Papierränder bereits zerfressen und halb zersetzt (also halb verrottet)*. Ich finde, "in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander" ist nicht stark genug, um diesen Zustand auszudrücken.
> Der Folgesatz unterstreicht diese Bedeutung mit 'auch': "*Auch* das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" *wäre verrottet* ..."




Auf dem zweiten Blick, da gebe ich dir recht.
Jetzt scheint es mir deutlicher.
Deiner Antwort nach dürfte dies ja wohl besser zum ganzen Kontext passen.


*Edición: 
Vergammelt* tiene dos sentidos. Me gusta más  la interpretación de Manfy. Creo que encaja mejor con el conjunto.
Así es que, el segundo sentido:
*Vergammelt *tiene más que ver con *deteriorarse/mostrar señas de deterioración* en este caso. [vergilbt und so] [se pone amarillento, etcétera]


----------



## eno2

ayuda? said:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Tocante a: "*vergammelten* Manuskripten":
> ▶ A mi parecer, *vergammelten* indica que tenía aspecto desordenado/revuelto [in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander]
> 
> ▶ Auch das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis*" wäre verrottet" = *Se habría *podrido* o *descompuesto *en este caso [verfault].
> 
> En caso de que no lo sepas, hay otro foro español-deutsch:Español-Deutsch
> También puede ser de gran ayuda.
> 
> ¡Chao!


Hola,

Gracias, no había encontrado el foro Español-Deutsch.


----------



## eno2

@ayuda?

El traductor Carles Andreu rehusa utilizar la palabra "podrido".



> "Im Keller fand Henry einen Koffer, gefüllt mit *vergammelten *Manuskripten"



Aquí omite la traducción de "vergammelten"  :  "En el sótano, Henry encontró un baúl lleno de manuscritos"....

Más lejos enel texto ,





> Auch das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" wäre verrottet


 tampoco utilice "podrido" pero dice:
"El manuscrito de Frank Ellis se había perdido también".



manfy said:


> Die Bedeutung von vergammelt ist abhängig vom Kontext.
> Ein Haus/eine Wohnung kann vergammeln. = verwahrlost sein, bzw. verwahrlosen
> Ein Garten kann vergammeln. = verwahrlost und mit Unkraut überwuchert sein
> 
> Unter "vergammeltes Manuskript" verstehe ich das Anfangsstadium von Verrottung, d.h. das Papier ist wahrscheinlich stark vergilbt, die Schrift beinahe unleserlich, die Papierränder bereits zerfressen und halb zersetzt (also halb verrottet). Ich finde, "in Unordnung geraten, durcheinander" ist nicht stark genug, um diesen Zustand auszudrücken.
> Der Folgesatz unterstreicht diese Bedeutung mit 'auch': "*Auch* das Manuskript zu "Frank Ellis" *wäre verrottet* ..."




Ich bin damit einverstanden.
In der deutschen Fassung gibt es eine Entwicklung von halbverfallen nach (später) verfault


Die spanische Übersetzung lasst " vergammelt" und "verrottet" fallen. 


Carles Andreu  machte viele  andere Fehler und Auslassungen


----------



## Tonerl

*Una sugerencia más:*

*En el sótano, Henry encontró un baúl lleno de manuscritos.....*
*„desaliñados/descuidados“ = vergammelt/verschlampt/verwahrlost (umgangssprachlich)*

_*Saludos*_


----------



## eno2

Gracias por los synómimos. Apuntado.


----------

